# Florida Man terminates his first 400amp ATS



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody cares John.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry. Did I interrupt your shlt posting on Controversial??


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Your ATS looks like buttcrack, but keep trying. You'll get it.



Southeast Power said:


> Sorry. Did I interrupt your shlt posting on Controversial??


I've figured out there are quite a few posters on here that post >75% BS and <25% electrical.

They aren't hard to spot. They are also pretty easy to ignore, even though most of them make a LOT of posts about useless nonsense.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you use Noalox and torque them?

Will it vibrate or be outside? If so, did you consider pins or crimp lugs?

The yellow tape looks whitish.

Is the can bonded to the neutral?

You get an attaboy if you didn't nick the conductors. :smile:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> The guys let me do this one all by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems something is missing just can't put my finger on what that is, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a big problem with people that change oil and maintain generators thinking they can just go in and swap out ATS guts and make a quick buck.
These guys also get into building feeders and load bank generators.

I would typically quote a 400 amp gut swap like that for about $2,200. They will have their guys do them for $15 per hour wages. They don't all look like this. We only get called when the conductors won't reach or if they have too many oil changes booked.

I blame the ignorance of building managers that let these people do out of scope work.

As for the no-alox comment. The manufacturer doesn't require it so, we don't goop them unless it's the old style soft aluminum from the 70s and older.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That's not really a 400a switch is it? 
It's been a few years since I've done one, and that looks a little ah tight and tiny. 
Please don't tell me it's a new model from ASCO.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't tell if it's metallic, but the connector coming in the bottom of the enclosure does look shinny. If so, there doesn't look like there's a grounding bushing or at least a plastic bushing protecting those conductors.

Also, I would go back and put nolox on those conductors. Especially in Florida. The litttle dot of grease they typically put inside lugs, in my view, is inadequate. 

When you get done, retake several photos so we can be sure you got everything right.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> That's not really a 400a switch is it?
> It's been a few years since I've done one, and that looks a little ah tight and tiny.
> Please don't tell me it's a new model from ASCO.


It does look tight. Gutter space on new equipment is twice as much.


----------

